# mpac results october 2012



## david22 (12 Dec 2012)

Hi everyone, i was wondering if anyone got news from the last mpac in borden october 14-17 2012, i was told getting news etheir good or bad within 3 weeks, but still nothing, thanks for any comeback


----------



## david22 (24 Dec 2012)

Well , just to let know all , i finally got in touch with a roommate, looks like most of candidats had answers , good or bad, but my recruiting center still dont have the results.. ill keep my fingers crossed.. 
sorry for the spelling im french canadian


----------



## Precept (27 Dec 2012)

david22 said:
			
		

> Well , just to let know all , i finally got in touch with a roommate, looks like most of candidats had answers , good or bad, but my recruiting center still dont have the results.. ill keep my fingers crossed..
> sorry for the spelling im french canadian


Some Recruiting Centers are slower than others at passing down info.

Give them a call and ask about the result of Your MPAC. They will  probably say they were just about to call you.


----------

